
Meet Drone Shield, an ambitious idea for a $70 drone detection system - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/05/meet-drone-shield-an-ambitious-idea-for-a-70-drone-detection-system/
======
noonespecial
1 unit, sitting on a roof trying to guess what its hearing? Not very
interesting. Even less so with only a RasPi's worth of processing power behind
it.

Hundreds of these, distributed on lots of rooftops and networked together
tracking flying things around by their sound, backed up by some heavy duty
servers doing the processing... that would be interesting.

~~~
nodata
Gunshot detection does this, but raises privacy issues:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunfire_locator>

You end up with a city-wide monitoring network that can be misused.

------
DamnYuppie
I think this would be very daunting to accomplish at that price point. Still
very interesting.

